# Special Hotel Rates for Marv's BBQ/IASCA



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I spoke with managers at some hotels in the area and managed to secure discounted rates at hotels in Salinas. The hotels in Salinas to begin with are HALF of what hotels in Marina or Monterey are. In Marina they are starting at $140 and Monterey starts at $150.

These rates are very close to what you can get on Expedia, but without the extra service charges and are much better than you would get if you just called them.These hotels are in good condition and received good ratings from guests. They are both located ina good area near the airport and the hotels are across the street from each other.

If you plan to attend both the BBQ and IASCA show call any of these hotels and just mention that you are part of the IASCA show and you will be able to get the discounted rate.



*Days Inn Salinas *(Spoke with Jay/Julian )
20 Rooms Available
1226 De La Torre St
Salinas, Ca
One Bed: $60.25
Two Beds: $68.75


*California Inn *(Spoke with Jay)
40 Rooms Available
736 N Main St
Salinas, Ca
One Bed: $89
Two Beds: $109

I will add more hotels tomorrow if I can find any more good deals.

Hope this helps those with budgetary constraints.

-Todd


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks!
Any deals in Seaside?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Seaside starts at $140.

I was just trying to offer some low cost options for people on a budget.

The best rates I can find for Marina, Monterey, and Seaside are on Expedia, Orbitz, Priceleine etc. If you call them directly it's always more. Even on those services it is $120-$160 LOWEST in those 3 cities.


----------

